# Jan 10th or 11th Cloey



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got back from OS and am keen for some ACTION !!!!! Just seeing any expressions on interest for Thurs or Fri conditions permitting

Woppie


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Ah mista woppie,good to see you!I've been at balmoral[see reports]....Newcastle precludes me from your generous open offer.How was the mother country?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Johnny

YEs Mother country was good !!!!! Managed some excursions too - and will post later. I saw your Balmoral trips - might do a mid weeker perhaps down there - looks like you've gone Kingfish nuts (like me) going in with the heavy stuff and still getting busted !!!

See you soon

Woppie


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Woppie - welcome back! 
Any chance you're up for a fish tomorrow (weds 9th AM). I have a late start for work and am keen to get out somewhere early.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome back Dick, i here it has been a bit chilly in the UK.
I am still still in NZ, staying on a beach with no yak  so i can't make it.
I haven't seen a report come in about clovelly since xmas.
anyway i'm off to talk to a guy with a charter boat, i don't care what it costs I NEED A FIX 

good luck, look forward to some reports


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WooooooWOOWOWOWoowowoww - just awoke from a strange jet lag sleep !!!!! So PaulB no way for tomorrow!!!! See how i feel on thurs !!!!


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll be there friday morning if all goes to plan.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Cool lets check conditions on thurs :shock:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm starting to think hard about Thursday (in a positive sense).


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Confirming 0445 Thursday am at Clovelly. Don't expect any fish left for Friday.


----------

